
Islamic State magazine Dabiq withdrawn from sale by Amazon - prostoalex
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-33035453
======
venomsnake
I think that we really need to have some common carrier laws for companies
that provide platforms.

I am tired of companies deciding which speech/service is not acceptable and
behaving like gatekeepers. If you have revenue more than $100M - you must
provide FRAND access to your platform.

